# Review of Lignetics Pres-to-logs



## imacman (Nov 28, 2009)

Just picked up a couple of bags of these at HD last weekend, and here's what I observed about them.  They are billed as a softwood-hardwood mix.  Upon opening the bags, I always take a handfull and give them a good smell, and these had a nice, fresh wood smell.   

I then run the bag through my pellet cleaner/vac system, and at the end of it, I measure what is left in the bottom of the bag (no, I try to not dump the whole thing in....I kinda shake the last few pellets out w/o letting the fines come out too).  The end result is in the pic at the end....about 1/8 cup.    One interesting thing I noted was that there almost NONE of the clumps/splinters/stringy masses...and I really mean almost none.

As far as pellet length, I observed pellets from 1/4" - 1" as the norm, with some 1 1/4" - 1 1/2" ones too, but nothing bigger than that, and not too many.   

Color is a light-medium cream.

As for feeding in the stove, no problems at all.  And burning and heat output were good.  Ash was about the same color as the pellets, and was reasonable in the amount.  

These are definitely better than just a "shoulder season" pellet.  If I were in the market for a ton or more of pellets, I would have no problems buying these for year-round burning.


----------



## littlesmokey (Nov 28, 2009)

Geez, and every ones screaming to cut off my head. What a fool I am. I burned these in Idaho at 35-45 below zero and forgot to turn the stove back one day and had to eat lunch in my skivvies. Really poor quality, right???? Wouldn't buy them on a bet????? Well, well, well.


----------



## MassPelletburner (Nov 28, 2009)

Last season when I bought my stove the dealer sold me a ton of Lignetics to start me off so I quess you could say I was spoiled from day one. Midway through the burning season I came across this great site "Hearth"with lots of great advice for the newbees to pellet burning like myself. When you see someone with a thousand posts you know that they are on top of there game and are full of valuable information (Even if they are from the Empire State) I tried lots of 10 bags at a time Brands last winter to make sure I wasn't going to get burned so to speak with bad pellets. while surfing the web one night I saw on the Lignetics Web site a bag of Pres-to-Log Pellets so when I saw them offered last winter at HD a bought a couple tons besause Lignetics were hard to find in these parts.  I agree with L-Smokey they burned Plenty Hot enough in my stove to keep my whole house comfortable.


----------



## jtakeman (Nov 28, 2009)

macman said:
			
		

> Just picked up a couple of bags of these at HD last weekend, and here's what I observed about them.  They are billed as a softwood-hardwood mix.  Upon opening the bags, I always take a handfull and give them a good smell, and these had a nice, fresh wood smell.
> 
> I then run the bag through my pellet cleaner/vac system, and at the end of it, I measure what is left in the bottom of the bag (no, I try to not dump the whole thing in....I kinda shake the last few pellets out w/o letting the fines come out too).  The end result is in the pic at the end....about 1/8 cup.    One interesting thing I noted was that there almost NONE of the clumps/splinters/stringy masses...and I really mean almost none.
> 
> ...



macman,

Did your bags have a date code or batch number on them?

If anyone in Northwestern CT. is looking for them Lowes in Torrington had over 20 tons last time I checked. $249/ton and $4.94 a bag. I think they still have the special on multi ton purchase as well. As with all pellets, Always best to try them in your stove before you buy a large amount. Remember that all stoves are different!

In my defense from the other post. I didn't say they were terrible. I just said I wasn't impressed. The batch I tried was more of a chocolate milk color. Heat was decent, and fines were low. They just had more ash than I expected from a lignetics product. They are far better than the Inferno's and ACP pellets I burned last year.

Guess I have to try them again. macman and I generally don't disagree. And he knows I will burn just about anything. The joys of owning a multifuel stove.

jay


----------



## imacman (Nov 28, 2009)

jtakeman said:
			
		

> macman,Did your bags have a date code or batch number on them?......



Only thing I see on the front-bottom of the bag is what looks like a "stamp" that says "2020909"....that's all I see.  Is that it?  if so, what date does that refer to?

As to Jay's testing of the pellets, I just want everyone to know that I respect his opinion *highly*, and was in no way criticizing him.  As a matter of fact, I really didn't even see or know that he even _did_ a test on the Pres-to-logs.  I'm waiting for his testing to be complete, and for BTU to put it all in a organized spread sheet or database type deal, before I really look all the info over.


----------



## begreen (Nov 28, 2009)

From what I've seen Lignetics from the Idaho plant are quite different from Lignetics sold back east. IIRC the western pellets are made mostly from pine. We burned the Idaho Lignetics for several years in a Quad 1200i. I liked them, though they smelled a little funky compared to pellets made from doug fir which smell great. When visiting family back east I got a chance to see the eastern Lignetics pellets. They were completely different. Darker and dirtier. Funny thing is that I was lusting for a chance to try them and when I finally did, I preferred the softwood variety from Idaho. The grass is always greener I guess. 

Wearing the mod hat for a moment:
I started reading this thread and the associated tests yesterday. It's best to not get into a pissing match about coast to coast pellet differences. The products available in the west are frequently different than the products sold in the east. Some better, some worse. At no time is it a good idea to get into personal attacks. They reduce the quality of the thread and turn folks off from reading it at all. Best to work collaboratively and share personal experiences. They make for a great read. 

jt - would you consider distilling these various test results into a spreadsheet and post it as a Hearth wiki page? That would be sweet and would assure it is easily accessible to all in the future. If you need help, send me a PM.


----------



## imacman (Nov 28, 2009)

BeGreen, have any idea what that "code" I posted above from the bag means?  Also, which plant are the Pres-to-logs made in?


----------



## begreen (Nov 28, 2009)

Nope. There was only one western plant when we were burning pellets (2000-2006) and that was at or near Sand Point, ID I believe. There was no Pres-to-Log variety. I haven't checked, but I am guessing that Lignetics bought the brand from the original Pres-to-log Co. which became Northern Idaho Logs. Thomas (NWFuel) may be able to shed a bit more information on this. They sell the Northern Idaho Logs.


----------



## NWfuel (Nov 28, 2009)

I believe Weyhauser sold the Presto Log name to Lignetics way back 15 years ago. They made the smaller logs and used the Presto name on them. Then I started seeing the Presto name on pellets. They took the name for a long ride so it appears. Weyhauser  also sold the log machines to North Idaho for the 8lb logs. It appears Weyhauser had a strong name and a great product at one time.
Thomas


----------



## jtakeman (Nov 28, 2009)

macman said:
			
		

> jtakeman said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Macman,

All I have on mine is a sku number. I also see on the bag there are 3 locations. 2 in WV and 1 in Idaho. 

Wish I got the same batch-Plant you tested. I too respect your opinion *highly*. Oh well. I guess thats testing pellets. I just wish I wasn't getting the flack from it. I thought the disclaimer would cover my hind end. 

Maybe I'm not cut out for this testing review stuff.

Have a great weekend.
Jay


----------



## jtakeman (Nov 28, 2009)

BeGreen said:
			
		

> Wearing the mod hat for a moment:
> I started reading this thread and the associated tests yesterday. It's best to not get into a pissing match about coast to coast pellet differences. The products available in the west are frequently different than the products sold in the east. Some better, some worse. At no time is it a good idea to get into personal attacks. They reduce the quality of the thread and turn folks off from reading it at all. Best to work collaboratively and share personal experiences. They make for a great read.
> 
> jt - would you consider distilling these various test results into a spreadsheet and post it as a Hearth wiki page? That would be sweet and would assure it is easily accessible to all in the future. If you need help, send me a PM.



If you think its worth it? Maybe, Just not sure I need the flack from it. Seems a certain member thinks I am attacking his favorite brand of pellets. Thats not what I tried to do. Honest testing, With honest results. Results you could actually see, Is all I was trying to do.

I guess I should have left out the "I'm not impressed with them".

jay


----------



## imacman (Nov 28, 2009)

jtakeman said:
			
		

> .....If you think its worth it? Maybe, Just not sure I need the flack from it.....



Jay, as they said in the Wizard of Oz, "Pay no attention to that man behind the curtain!".  I, for one, appreciate all the work you're doing, at your own cost and hard work, to bring "real world" tests of pellets to this forum.

I hope you continue, and don't let 1 person influence you.  Your never going to get 100% agreement on anything in this world.

Keep up the great work, please, but if you decide to stop, I'd understand that too....you don't need any kind of hassle for doing a voluntary service.


----------



## begreen (Nov 28, 2009)

A simple spreadsheet listing company, product name, location, pellet size and length, ash content, burn temp, etc. will be fine. It isn't an opinion piece, it's just an observation and a snapshot of what went by your pellet pot.  Here's an example of one I updated and posted in 2006. 
https://www.hearth.com/econtent/index.php/wiki/2006_pellet_pricing/

Click at the link in blue at the top of the page labeled:
 "https://www.hearth.com/econtent/index.php/wiki/Fileellet_info.jpg/"

And let's not take potshots at each other any more. One person's curiosity and questions of jt led me to looking at other threads and interesting details about testing methods. As Red Green put it, "Keep a stick on the ice, we're all in this together."


----------



## joefraser (Nov 28, 2009)

littlesmokey said:
			
		

> Geez, and every ones screaming to cut off my head. What a fool I am. I burned these in Idaho at 35-45 below zero and forgot to turn the stove back one day and had to eat lunch in my skivvies. Really poor quality, right???? Wouldn't buy them on a bet????? Well, well, well.



A little touchy with these, do you work for Lignetics or something?


----------



## jtakeman (Nov 28, 2009)

macman said:
			
		

> jtakeman said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



macman,

I thank you for the kind words and sorry this has hijacked your review. 





			
				BeGreen said:
			
		

> A simple spreadsheet listing company, product name, location, pellet size and length, ash content, burn temp, etc. will be fine. It isn't an opinion piece, it's just an observation and a snapshot of what went by your pellet pot.  Here's an example of one I updated and posted in 2006.
> https://www.hearth.com/econtent/index.php/wiki/2006_pellet_pricing/
> 
> Click at the link in blue at the top of the page labeled:
> ...



BeGreen,

Thanks for thinking my test is worthy for the wiki. I have a xls file that I take snapshots of on the 1st post in my thread. I can remove the comments and add the lenght instead. Maybe I will PM you for some tips when its through. Hope you don't mind if I pull the Pres to logs out of it (More trouble than they were worth). Maybe we should move any other posts to my review. I don't want to jack macmans thread anymore. Kind of messed it all up on him.

jay


----------



## teddy1971 (Nov 28, 2009)

Macman thanks for the review. I thought it was just me who thought that the Pres-to-Logs I pickedup from Lowes are very good pellets (Burn Pretty Hot). Definitly better than the Dry Creek I purchase last season. I am actually burning Green Team now and saving the Pres-to-Logs for the really cold weather. Even my wife noticed the difference between the heat output from Green Team and Pres-to-Logs. I already finished the leftover Dry Creek from last season.


----------



## imacman (Nov 28, 2009)

Teddy1971 said:
			
		

> Macman thanks for the review. I thought it was just me who thought that the Pres-to-Logs I pickedup from Lowes are very good pellets (Burn Pretty Hot). Definitly better than the Dry Creek I purchase last season. I am actually burning Green Team now and saving the Pres-to-Logs for the really cold weather. Even my wife noticed the difference between the heat output from Green Team and Pres-to-Logs. I already finished the leftover Dry Creek from last season.



Thanks Teddy.  Yes, I do think their a good pellet, and if HD or Lowes has their "deal" next year and has them, I would have no problem getting multiple tons of them.


----------



## Panhandler (Nov 29, 2009)

Seems to be a case of where these were made. The Prestos I bought list 3 plants, WV, VA, ID. I've burned Prestos, Somersets. and American Wood Fibers this year. The Prestos have at LEAST double the ash that the other two brands. Don't care for them at all. Just my experience.


----------



## jtakeman (Nov 29, 2009)

Panhandler said:
			
		

> Seems to be a case of where these were made. The Prestos I bought list 3 plants, WV, VA, ID. I've burned Prestos, Somersets. and American Wood Fibers this year. The Prestos have at LEAST double the ash that the other two brands. Don't care for them at all. Just my experience.



 It's either batch to batch or plant to plant differences. IDK. But I will be looking for the 2020909 so I can see what all the rave is about.

What the 2020909 means is a guess at a batch number, maybe. Again IDK. But if macman said there worthy, I am game for another swing at them.


----------



## mark d fellows (Jan 28, 2010)

I bought ten bags of these.  I have burned 3 bags so far and they have been great.  I forgot how a good pellet should burn after 1.6 tons of this years cleanfires.  I will go back and buy another 10 bags and maybe a ton.

These have extremely little dust, and no fines in any of the bags I have burned so far.

I really like them.


----------



## imacman (Jan 28, 2010)

Markcas123 said:
			
		

> I bought ten bags of these.  I have burned 3 bags so far and they have been great.  I forgot how a good pellet should burn after 1.6 tons of this years cleanfires.  I will go back and buy another 10 bags and maybe a ton.
> 
> These have extremely little dust, and no fines in any of the bags I have burned so far.
> 
> I really like them.



As I said in my review, i liked them too.  And now HD has them on sale for $179/ton by me.


----------



## mc2055 (Jan 28, 2010)

macman,  
which HD did has these??

Thanks
mc


----------



## imacman (Jan 28, 2010)

wifes a watchin said:
			
		

> macman,
> which HD did has these??
> 
> Thanks
> mc



The one right down the road from me on Rt. 300 in Newburgh. Sales manager told me yesterday that he only has 20 tons of pellets left and were going fast...at that price I tend to believe them for once.  

Some of them are Pennington (Nature's Heat) I think.


----------



## schoondog (Jan 29, 2010)

The HD in Poughkeepsie has them to, not sure how many tons though.

Schoondog


----------



## mc2055 (Jan 30, 2010)

Sweet even better I am in Lagrange. Thanks Schoon


----------



## zrtmatos (Dec 11, 2012)

Just found a Stratford Connecticut HD selling the Presto Logs for $209 a ton.


----------

